# 7 dpo - No symptoms :(



## SJR

I'm 7 dpo and not experiencing any symptoms whatsoever. Is anyone else in the same situation, or been in the same situation and later went on to get a BFP?

Should I be experiencing some symptoms by now? I'm starting to think I may be out for this month. :( :nope:


----------



## mum2jaydon

i havnt really had any symptoms tbh, no sore boobs etc, all i reallyhave is a stuffy nose and tired which really isnt too far out of the ordinary for me lol, i got my BFP 2 days ago at 3 days late, its not over yet so dont give up hope ! x


----------



## laurabe

I'm 9dpo.. with no symptoms.. still feeling a little hopeful..


----------



## Medea1978

I'm also 7DPO with nothing to report. I felt some nausea yesterday after eating small meals..Not getting my hopes up though, it happens to me often. AF is due next wednesday. I've had minor cramping since O but that's normal for me leading up to AF. Please let this be my month. Every other month I've had major symptoms but no BFP.


----------



## aanch

In the same boat .. I m on 8DPO..Will be testing on 24th.. But i have had no symptoms at all ...My temps been up since last 8 days other than that no symptoms at all.. no dizzyness no sore boobs.. :(( 

Do we observe any symtomps during OPDs ? If so , i havnet seen anything :( Share your expr plz... Praying for Mother Nature to do her magic trick this time. Baby Dust to u all


----------



## Medea1978

Update: As soon as I posted this yesterday I went to the bathroom and had a small amount of Pink CM on the TP. A little more today, but only when I wipe. The good thing about Pink CM is that you can't make it up. it's proof that somethings going on, now the question is what??? 6 days to go before testing...i think...hahaha...

P.S. my last pregnancy I had light pink spotting for 4-5 days. I thought I had the flu..come to find out I was prego..wish I'd known I was prego then so that I could have paid more attention to the early symptoms..oh well. I do remember bleeding lightly though and arguing with te Dr that I can't be pregnant b/c I have my perios..not so much


----------



## kerryann24

Not everyone gets sypmtoms hun with my daughter I had none then one day I went dizzy mum told me to try a test and it was pos I was 8 1/2 weeks pregnant lol , good luck hun xx


----------



## wamommy

With my daughter I had ZERO symptoms. I didn't think I could conceive naturally, so I didn't even consider that I was pregnant even a week after missing AF. finally my DH had me test, and voila!! 

This time, since I've been actively trying to conceive, I'm picking apart every little twinge and ache. It's maddening. I wish I could go back to not paying attention, and maybe it would just "happen"!!


----------



## aanch

I m 9DPO today .. no symptoms no implantation bleeding.. only thing i have noticed is lot of cramps since this mrng ! is that a sign ?? my first 2WW for TTC#1 so no ideas what i should be looking for... Testing on 24th !


----------



## Crusher30

Hi everyone. I'm a newbie on here but love to read others posts. Im currently 7dpo but I have such a wait as I ovulate early, I ovulate one week after my period starts. Last month I had a few symptoms of heartburn which I never get, very sensitive to smells etc. so far I know it's early I have nothing at all. I'm waiting until AF is due before I test this month tho. I'm 41 and wondering if this may make things more difficult in conceiving quickly, my fella is 33. He has two girls 8&10 and I have two boys 9&19. But we would love a baby of our own. good luck to all trying too xx


----------



## doggylover

The first time I was pregnant I had no symptoms and I got my BFP at 6 weeks, as I had no reason to test earlier!! So don't be disheartened!


----------

